# هل يموت الحب مع البعد او عدم المصارحة



## MIKEL MIK (14 يناير 2012)

* هل يموت الحب مع البعد او عدم المصارحة ؟


عندما نعشق نتلمس أخبار من نحب نراه دائما داخلنا حتى وان لم يكن قريبا منا يكفينا بذلك خيالنا نحتفظ برائحة عطره وربما كلمات من دفتر أشعاره.
كثيرا ما تكون صورة له داخل ذاكرتنا بجميع تفاصيلها.
عندما نعشق فإننا نحفظ هذا الحب بكل تفاصيله.
عندما نعشق فإننا نحب من نعشق بجنون ونشتاق إليه بجنون ونحرص على أن نحفظ ما يحبه بجنون .
عندما نعشق فإننا نرتمي بأحضان الجنون .
عندما نعشق نبدل ألواننا المفضلة بألوانه وأغانينا المفضلة باغانيه .
عندما نعشق نتمنى قربه ولو كان عذابا .
عندما نعشق فإننا نعشق كل ما يختص به .
عندما نعشق فإننا نراقبه بمنظار العشق من خلف الكواليس نشاركه نجاحه ونطير في فرحتنا بصمت .
عندما نعشق نفقد قدرتنا على الكلام ونرمى بفصاحة لساننا خارج حدود العالم بثوب الصمت والجمود .
عندما نعشق تقيدنا لوعة الفراق وتمررنا على قطر الذكريات ونجد أنفسنا داخل دائرة من الحرمان .
عندما نعشق نلمس بأيدينا برد الشتاء في حرارة الصيف ونلقى بهمنا في جوف الأمل ننتظر اللقاء .
عندما تبقى ملامحه في ذاكرتنا ونعيش على ذكراها حتى الخلود نموت نحن ويبقى الحب .

أخيرا قالوا البعيد عن العين بعيد عن القلب 
فهل يموت الحب مع البعد أو عدم المصارحة ؟!
​*


----------



## onehakem (14 يناير 2012)

على حسب اللى بيحبوا


----------



## ميرنا (14 يناير 2012)

> فهل يموت الحب مع البعد أو عدم المصارحة ؟!



دول نقطتين يا كوكو ورد كل واحدة فيهم تختلف بلمرة عن التانية
يعنى الحب بيموت مع البعد افتكر اه خصوصا لو كان دائم 
ام عدم المصارحة فاتمنى تفهمنى انتا مقلتش عن مشاعرك ولا صرحت بيها بس فضلت بعدها الصمت ؟؟؟
لو مصرحتش بيها خاللص يبقى فى احتمالات كتير ممكن يكون الحب من طرف واحد او حتى لو اتنين تكملة الحب انك تصرح علشان جايز تكون مجرد مشاعر جواك وبس
اما لو صرحت بيها بس فى طرف انسحب ولكدا بتقول مش مصرح مع الوقت متقلقش هتتنسى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يناير 2012)

onehakem قال:


> على حسب اللى بيحبوا




*شكرا لرأيك ومرورك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يناير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> دول نقطتين يا كوكو ورد كل واحدة فيهم تختلف بلمرة عن التانية
> يعنى الحب بيموت مع البعد افتكر اه خصوصا لو كان دائم
> ام عدم المصارحة فاتمنى تفهمنى انتا مقلتش عن مشاعرك ولا صرحت بيها بس فضلت بعدها الصمت ؟؟؟
> لو مصرحتش بيها خاللص يبقى فى احتمالات كتير ممكن يكون الحب من طرف واحد او حتى لو اتنين تكملة الحب انك تصرح علشان جايز تكون مجرد مشاعر جواك وبس
> اما لو صرحت بيها بس فى طرف انسحب ولكدا بتقول مش مصرح مع الوقت متقلقش هتتنسى




*الحب عمره مايموت يا ميرنا
حتي لو بعدوا عن بعض
والا مكنش حب حقيقي اصلا
وبالنسبه للجزء التاني انا معاكي فيه
ملحوظه صغيره الموضوع مش شخصي
ثانكس مرنوون لمرورك ورايك الجميل ​*


----------



## just girl (14 يناير 2012)

*الحب لا يموت ماحيينا  .. والمحبوب يظل فكيانك كشريان كان جديد قبلته الانسجة ورافقته الخلايا تحت جلدك فكيف يخرج او يموت او يستبعد حتى لو اردنا !!!*
*بعدم الصراحة يختلق العتاب والمسائلة *
*لكن بالبعد يزيد الاشتياق ولا يفتر لو كانت امشاعر حقيقية... .*
*لكن نحب للحب وكما ينبغى له نتجاوز عن رذتئل كثيرة ومواقف تغتال كريائنا*
*الحب هو ان تذيب كيانك فالاخر... ولو كان الاخر جحيم فلا مفر من ان تعايشه !!*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يناير 2012)

just girl قال:


> *الحب لا يموت ماحيينا  .. والمحبوب يظل فكيانك كشريان كان جديد قبلته الانسجة ورافقته الخلايا تحت جلدك فكيف يخرج او يموت او يستبعد حتى لو اردنا !!!*
> *بعدم الصراحة يختلق العتاب والمسائلة *
> *لكن بالبعد يزيد الاشتياق ولا يفتر لو كانت امشاعر حقيقية... .*
> *لكن نحب للحب وكما ينبغى له نتجاوز عن رذتئل كثيرة ومواقف تغتال كريائنا*
> *الحب هو ان تذيب كيانك فالاخر... ولو كان الاخر جحيم فلا مفر من ان تعايشه !!*




*هو ده الكلام
وتشبيه جميل منك
شكرا ساره لرأيك الجميل
نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## ميرنا (14 يناير 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *الحب عمره مايموت يا ميرنا
> حتي لو بعدوا عن بعض
> والا مكنش حب حقيقي اصلا
> وبالنسبه للجزء التاني انا معاكي فيه
> ...


لا بيموت وعن تجربة وممكن يتقلب لنقيض الحب


----------



## ميرنا (14 يناير 2012)

just girl قال:


> *لكن بالبعد يزيد الاشتياق ولا يفتر لو كانت امشاعر حقيقية... .*
> * !!*


مع الوقت يفتر صدقينى وعن ثقة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يناير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> لا بيموت وعن تجربة وممكن يتقلب لنقيض الحب




*يبقي مكنش حب ناضج يا ميرنا​*


----------



## ميرنا (14 يناير 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> *يبقي مكنش حب ناضج يا ميرنا​*


الحب واحد يا كوكو مفيش حاجة اسمها ناضج او لاا كل واحد من وجة نظرة الحب حاجة وهتختلف من واحد لتانى بس اى حاجة فى الدنيا بتتنسى مش هننسى الحب


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يناير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> الحب واحد يا كوكو مفيش حاجة اسمها ناضج او لاا كل واحد من وجة نظرة الحب حاجة وهتختلف من واحد لتانى بس اى حاجة فى الدنيا بتتنسى مش هننسى الحب



*اكيد كله واحد له وجهه نظر 
بس اللي اعرفه
ان في حب ناضج وحقيقي
وفي حب مش ناضج زي حب المراهقين
ياريت اي حاجه في الدنيا بتتنسي
كنا كلنا ارتحنا ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يناير 2012)

*الانسان لما بيكون خارج من قصة حب
بيشوف ان الدنيا هتقف من بعد الحبيب
وبعد فتره من غير حب ومن غير فراغ عاطفى بيشوف ان  الدنيا مبتقفش على أب بيموت مش على فراق حبيب !
*


----------



## Rosetta (14 يناير 2012)

الحب برأيي لا يموت 
بل بيفتر وبيتحول لشكل أخر ممكن يكون محبة عادية أو مجرد تعويد ... 

موضوع مميز مايكل 
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## تيمو (14 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> الحب برأيي لا يموت
> بل بيفتر وبيتحول لشكل أخر ممكن يكون محبة عادية أو مجرد تعويد ...



على مبدأ الطاقة لا تُفنى ولا تُستحدث بل تتحوّل من شكل لآخر 
أخ منك إنتم جماعة العلمي ، مش لو دخلتي فندقي مثلي كان أحسن لك 








عودة للموضوع ...
يالي بعيد عن العين بعيد عن القلب .. لكن للحب معادلات غريبة غير خاضعة لأي من المقاييس العادية ...


----------



## Rosetta (14 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> على مبدأ الطاقة لا تُفنى ولا تُستحدث بل تتحوّل من شكل لآخر
> أخ منك إنتم جماعة العلمي ، مش لو دخلتي فندقي مثلي كان أحسن لك
> 
> 
> ...


علمي وأفتخر يا فندقي (عيب الكذب) ههههههههههههه
بس فعلا متل ما حكيت يا مي توو  للحب معادلات غريبة غير خاضعة لأي من المقاييس العادية
بس بيشعر فيها الطرفين أصحاب العلاقة


----------



## bob (14 يناير 2012)

*انا راي ان المثل " البعيد عن العين بعيد عن القلب" ده صح جدا و الحب بيقل واحدة واحدة لغاية ما بتنسي و الدليل علي كده ان لو واحد صاحبك سافر بعد مدة بيقل اتصالك بيه و بيقل التعامل و بالتالي بتبدء المحبة تفتر 
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (14 يناير 2012)

*من أكثر الاشياء التي شبه بها الحب هي النار ...
فلو أفترضنا ان الحب نار فأن الذي يجعلها دوما مشتعلة هي البوح بالاحاسيس و المشاعر المحبة و عدم دفنها عميقا في الداخل لأرضاء كبريائنا او لأدعاء القوة بأنتظار الطرف الاخر ان يبوح اولا عن ما يحس بة .
انا رأيي ان المحب يجب ان لا يبخل بالتعبير عن حبة لمحبوبتة 
حتى لا تخمد نار الحب و تنطفئ للأبد 

المشكلة هي ان لقاء انسانة تستحق هذة المعاملة صعب جدا هذة الايام ...

سلام و نعمة *


----------



## تيمو (14 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> علمي وأفتخر يا فندقي (عيب الكذب) ههههههههههههه
> بس فعلا متل ما حكيت يا مي توو  للحب معادلات غريبة غير خاضعة لأي من المقاييس العادية
> بس بيشعر فيها الطرفين أصحاب العلاقة









رد جميل .. وتحصلي عليه على العلامة الكاملة ، يالي حط صفر هاد Servant of Christ مش أنا هههه عشان منسف وما منسف 

عشان لا نخرّب الموضوع ، ونضل في صلب الموضوع ...

الحب كما لخصته كوكبة الشرق أم كلثوم حين قالت: يا سلام ع الدنيا وحلاوتها بعين العشاق ، يا سلام يا سلام


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> الحب كما لخصته كوكبة الشرق أم كلثوم حين قالت: يا سلام ع الدنيا وحلاوتها بعين العشاق ، يا سلام يا سلام


_* أحبك وانت رومانسى :**_


----------



## Servant Of Christ (14 يناير 2012)

> رد جميل .. وتحصلي عليه على العلامة الكاملة ، يالي حط صفر هاد Servant of Christ مش أنا هههه عشان منسف وما منسف



*يا مفترى ... انا كنت قاعد في النص !!!!! ههههههه*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الانسان لما بيكون خارج من قصة حب
> بيشوف ان الدنيا هتقف من بعد الحبيب
> وبعد فتره من غير حب ومن غير فراغ عاطفى بيشوف ان  الدنيا مبتقفش على أب بيموت مش على فراق حبيب !
> *




*شكرا مينا لرأيك ومرورك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> الحب برأيي لا يموت
> بل بيفتر وبيتحول لشكل أخر ممكن يكون محبة عادية أو مجرد تعويد ...
> 
> موضوع مميز مايكل
> سلام المسيح معك




*محبه عاديه او مجرد تعويد
راي جديد وجميل
شكرا روزيتا لمرورك ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> على مبدأ الطاقة لا تُفنى ولا تُستحدث بل تتحوّل من شكل لآخر
> أخ منك إنتم جماعة العلمي ، مش لو دخلتي فندقي مثلي كان أحسن لك
> 
> 
> ...




*شكرا ميتو لرأيك ورمورك
نورتني​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يناير 2012)

bob قال:


> *انا راي ان المثل " البعيد عن العين بعيد عن القلب" ده صح جدا و الحب بيقل واحدة واحدة لغاية ما بتنسي و الدليل علي كده ان لو واحد صاحبك سافر بعد مدة بيقل اتصالك بيه و بيقل التعامل و بالتالي بتبدء المحبة تفتر
> *




*بس خلي بالك
حب الحبيب غير حب الصديق
الفرق كبير بينهم
شكرا بوب لرأيك ومرورك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *من أكثر الاشياء التي شبه بها الحب هي النار ...
> فلو أفترضنا ان الحب نار فأن الذي يجعلها دوما مشتعلة هي البوح بالاحاسيس و المشاعر المحبة و عدم دفنها عميقا في الداخل لأرضاء كبريائنا او لأدعاء القوة بأنتظار الطرف الاخر ان يبوح اولا عن ما يحس بة .
> انا رأيي ان المحب يجب ان لا يبخل بالتعبير عن حبة لمحبوبتة
> حتى لا تخمد نار الحب و تنطفئ للأبد
> ...




*رأي منطقي وعجبني جدااا
شكرا ليك Servant Of Christ
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## ميرنا (14 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الانسان لما بيكون خارج من قصة حب
> بيشوف ان الدنيا هتقف من بعد الحبيب
> وبعد فتره من غير حب ومن غير فراغ عاطفى بيشوف ان  الدنيا مبتقفش على أب بيموت مش على فراق حبيب !
> *



سيبك يواد يا كابو احيانا بتطلع بكلاام سكر
فعلا كلامك صح


----------



## Twin (14 يناير 2012)

*موضوع لم كل الحبيبة سابقاً *​


----------



## ميرنا (14 يناير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *موضوع لم كل الحبيبة سابقاً *​


ايه رائيك يا توتا :99:اتك ع سابقا دى


----------



## Twin (14 يناير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> ايه رائيك يا توتا :99:اتك ع سابقا دى


*هتكلك عليها وهجرجرهالك كمان :99:*​


----------



## ميرنا (14 يناير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *هتكلك عليها وهجرجرهالك كمان :99:*​


لا منغير مرمطة وجرجرة  :crazy_pil


----------



## Twin (14 يناير 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> لا منغير مرمطة وجرجرة :crazy_pil


*تقصدي من غير فضايح يعني *
*إن كان كدة ماااااااااشي*

*شكراً ع الموضوع يا مايكل .... دامت مواضيعك*​


----------



## Critic (14 يناير 2012)

بيموت طبعا
الحب زى النبات لو متوفرتش له عوامل امداده بالحياة هيدبل ويموت


----------



## sparrow (14 يناير 2012)

mikel coco قال:


> * هل يموت الحب مع البعد او عدم المصارحة ؟​*


*​* 
مع البعد دي قصه ومع عدم المصارحه دي قصه تاني 
مع البعد البعد من اي ناحيه
متهيلي تقصد الفراق لازم نبقي مؤمنين ان اي قصه حب حتي لو كان افلاطوني وناضج  ومتكللش بالزواج وانتهي لاي سبب حتي لو خارج ارادتنا
يبقي دا مش خير لينا  ,, مجرد الاقتناع والايمان ان دا مش خير لينا هيبقي سهل مع مرور الوقت اني انسي قصه الحب دي
ولما  افتكرها هفتكرها بذكري حلوي لا تؤلمني او هيبقي ذكري عاديه
كلام الافلام دا بقي ان الحب مش بيتنسي وان لو حب ناضج منسهوش طول عمري دا غلط 
 وللاسف الناس دي بتبقي وقفت حياتها بسبب تفكيرها الخاطئ

بالنسبه لعدم المصارحه دا هنعتبره حب من طرف واحد
وبالتالي هو حب غير مكتمل الرؤيه ومنقدرش نسميه حب اووي 
هو بردو شخص سجن نفسه في افكار معينه خاطئة ومعرفش يتحرر منها 

وبشكل عام يا مايكل الحياه عمرها ولا بتوقف علي حد ولا علي حاجة
الحياه لازم تستمر سوا شئنا ام ابينا


----------



## تيمو (15 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> _* أحبك وانت رومانسى :**_



آسف أنا مرتبط


----------



## تيمو (15 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *يا مفترى ... انا كنت قاعد في النص !!!!! ههههههه*




معناتو مينا البطل هوا يالي حاطط الصفر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 يناير 2012)

Twin قال:


> *موضوع لم كل الحبيبة سابقاً *​




*شكلك فاهم يا نصه :thnk0001:*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 يناير 2012)

Critic قال:


> بيموت طبعا
> الحب زى النبات لو متوفرتش له عوامل امداده بالحياة هيدبل ويموت




*راي محترم 
ثانكس يا حبي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 يناير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> *​*
> مع البعد دي قصه ومع عدم المصارحه دي قصه تاني
> مع البعد البعد من اي ناحيه
> متهيلي تقصد الفراق لازم نبقي مؤمنين ان اي قصه حب حتي لو كان افلاطوني وناضج  ومتكللش بالزواج وانتهي لاي سبب حتي لو خارج ارادتنا
> ...




*طول عمري بقول عليكي
فيلسوووووفه
ثانكس سهير لرايك الجميل​*


----------

